# Taping a ceiling



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Taping an 8'4 ceiling, what are you guys using, thick carpet below you, ladder,scaffold, 2 buckets with a plank?


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Stilts?


----------



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> Stilts?


how about a pair of shoes screwed to 2 buckets lol


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Boycer88 said:


> how about a pair of shoes screwed to 2 buckets lol


Give it a try.:cheesygri


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*you gonna let 4" stop ya?*

If the area is big enough I'd use my 6' "Perry" scaffolds... Heck 4' "roll and fold" (shown here) would work fine too! :blink:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Boycer88, I see your a union carpenter. Why dont you get a union Taper?:whistling Iam sure you know a few...:laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Stilts if you are compitent on thick carpet with a dropcloth to trip on. I used to use 2 buckets screwed to a plank, or for some extra height slip on another bucket.


----------



## Jeremy B (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a video on youtube about bucket stilts that you tie on with rope. Complete with how to put them on and take them off. I like my regular stilts. Once you have tried the speed of some sort of stilts it is hard to imagine moving planks around (just like I always did until a year ago). But you better have the balance and the care to not snap your leg or knee. If you fall once on stilts.......


----------



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> Boycer88, I see your a union carpenter. Why dont you get a union Taper?:whistling Iam sure you know a few...:laughing:


i am getting a union taper he is suppose to be here at 5pm, thanks for your imput, im just trying to help him out, he doesnt have stilts


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

lol something is fishy....taper without stilts???unheard of..


----------



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> lol something is fishy....taper without stilts???unheard of..


turns out he had stilts but didnt bring them, i was talking to his dad i never met him before, i hope this doesnt turn into a union vs non union thread, its so played out here everyone has their opinion and their own decision. no need for cocky comments i never once brought this up.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Jeremy B said:


> There is a video on youtube about bucket stilts that you tie on with rope. Complete with how to put them on and take them off. I like my regular stilts. Once you have tried the speed of some sort of stilts it is hard to imagine moving planks around (just like I always did until a year ago). But you better have the balance and the care to not snap your leg or knee. If you fall once on stilts.......


:laughing::laughing: I'm just killing myself laughing. Not because of your post, but because I was an idiot about 15 years ago and made my own bucket stilts! I used bungee cords that I would strap my feet under. I must have had about 20 wipeouts and face plants!! Just a little uneveness in a subfloor joint and down I went. Hahaha. About five years after I retired the buckets, I saw an ad on the net for bucket stilts. People actually sell the fricken things and I thought I was so smart coming up with the idea. Little do people know that it's the stupidest and most dangerous idea ever. I certainly hope people aren't buying them!!

Doing mostly commercial work, it's baker's and benches all the way. Have used stilts, but from what I know, compensation insurance will not cover you if you are injured while using stilts (where I am). Not worth taking the chance!!


----------



## 240 LTS (Feb 16, 2009)

Boycer88 said:


> *turns out he had stilts but didnt bring them*, i was talking to his dad i never met him before, i hope this doesnt turn into a union vs non union thread, its so played out here everyone has their opinion and their own decision. no need for cocky comments i never once brought this up.


I tell my men coming to work without your tools is like a cab driver going to work without his car. Go home and come back when you are serious about working.


----------



## finishfactor (Jan 31, 2009)

*Jealous*



Boycer88 said:


> turns out he had stilts but didnt bring them, i was talking to his dad i never met him before, i hope this doesnt turn into a union vs non union thread, its so played out here everyone has their opinion and their own decision. no need for cocky comments i never once brought this up.


 Way to give it to them! I asked a question on drywalltalk.com and got a cocky response too!! Truth probably is they are jealous that you are a union carpenter making twice what they are. I know plenty of finishing guys that don't use stilts, if they have every done any remodeling they would know that stilts dont work in all situations. I say use buckets and planks, it works really well withouth the risk of personal injury.


----------

